# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products تحديثات :  15 November 2012 - Micro-Box AIO V2.1.3.6 - MIXED HOT UPDATE: HUAWEI - VODAFONE!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *15 November 2012 - Micro-Box AIO V2.1.3.6 - MIXED HOT UPDATE:  HUAWEI - VODAFONE + NEW MODELS!*   *Added READ CODES and DIRECT UNLOCK support for:*<b> HUAWEI E159g, E160, E160g, E169, E169g HUAWEI E170, E172, E176, E180, E182e, E1731 HUAWEI E196, E270, E271, E272, E510 HUAWEI E352, E353, E353Ws, E353Ws-2, E357 HUAWEI E362, E367, E368, E372, E392 HUAWEI E398, EM770J, E156, E156g, E159 HUAWEI E5331, E5331s-2, E173, E1732, E1815 HUAWEI E612, E618, E620, E630, E630+ HUAWEI E660, E660a, E800, E870, E880 HUAWEI EG162, EG162G, EG602, EG602G VODAFONE K2540, K3515, K3520, K3565 VODAFONE K3715, K4510, K4511, K4605, K5005</b>    * #1 CHECK IT HERE =>الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     * #1 CHECK IT HERE =>الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
WBR,
gsm9l

----------


## mohamed73

*ALTERNATIVE DOWNLOAD LINKS:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
WBR,
gsm9l

----------

